# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Xaml in Xamarin Forms

## HarshShah

How do I make my label to display symbols like percentage (%). PS: I'm using code behind, I'm not much familiar with data binding.

----------


## davidbones

I am also interested in this question. have you found the solution?

----------


## HarshShah

> I am also interested in this question. have you found the solution?


No, I can't found the solution.

----------


## jdc2000

Possibly useful links:

https://www.includehelp.com/xamarin/...l-as-text.aspx

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/xam...ace/text/label

----------

